# 2500 Yards



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Watching the Discovery channel today there was a guy by the name of John Wheeler hitting the 8 ring at 2500 yards with a Barrett .416 sniper rifle and a special .416 bullet that Barrett Arms had come up with. The bullet looked similar to a Barns bullet but the BT was designed different and a special blend of powder was used. They didn't say how much but that the bullet still had enough energy to take out the intended target at that distance.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

hmmm. i didn't know the weather man could shoot like that. lol, 
no i think i was watching the same thing, "Futureweapons". the gun is Barret's .416 long-range sniper round, the Krakatau anti-ship sabotage device. Simply amazing what they were doing and what that gun is capable of!


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i think ive seen that around before, but wasnt paying much attention. i do know the army is starting to use a different type of barret semi auto 50. it uses the same operation as a browning auto 5, where the whole barrel recoils into the reciever. i dont know the technical term for it though. id like to know the specs on that 416 if anyone knows anything about it.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I saw that a couple weeks ago too but i really can't remember any of the specs either.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The .416 Barrett was created out of pure spite. CA banned all 50 BMG's, then CA law enforcement needed their rifles retro-fitted to another caliber since the 50 was completely outlawed in CA. Barrett refused to do any work for CA law enforcement and supposedly offered a serious discount to retro-fit 50's to .416's to any CA resident who owned a 50BMG Barrett.

That is of course only rumor, I have no real 1st hand knowledge of such.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

one of Ted Nugent's shows just had a segment about long range sniper rifles. I think they were useing a 408? and a 398 or something. Shooting over 2000 yards. Wild looking guns. They were shooting the top off of a bowling pin.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

just checked out barrets faq section after watching that episode of futureweapons. 3250 fps for a 400 gr machine turned bullet. uses the same bolt face as the 50 bmg, but they say its more than a necked down 50.
http://www.barrettrifles.com/faq.aspx


----------

